# down and out



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

my eye is messed up looks like i will be on mimb all weekend


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

that sucks man hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks this happens about once a month i got scar tissue on my eye and it will dry out when i sleep when i wake up it rips it open going to have to have surgey some time soon


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

sux mayne, yet you got the right medicine  MIMB!


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

yep goin to do some postin today


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

that sucks,


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Sounds rough.

What did you do originally to get the scar tissue?


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

I was workin and got metal in my eye on a friday night it was there all weekend went to the doc monday the metal had rusted in my eye they had to use a deal like a dremal to get all the rust out it hurts so bad i would rather have a broken bone


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I seen that happen to a guy i work with. You could see the rust ring on his eye ball. They removed his the same way,with a drill.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

ya for some reason mine didnt grow back right so i have scar tissue sticking up off my eye the doctor dont know what to do for it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

remove it with a drill?
wth!


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

yep its crazy they hold ur eye open and grind the rust out


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

man i would faint!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

omg this research is making me sick










drilling one out...


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

bruteman said:


> ya for some reason mine didnt grow back right so i have scar tissue sticking up off my eye the doctor dont know what to do for it


Can they not fix it with lasik eye surgery?


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

yep but if they do lasik it could hurt my eye site when my eye doesn't hurt i have perfect eye sight


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

ya gettin metal taken out of your eye SUCKS @$$.... i had it happen last year... worst pain ever


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Man!!! I bet that does suck!! Sorry for ya buddy!! Hope it clears up fast for ya!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Been there done that not that bad thow. Iv had the drill to my right eye 2 times now iv got a floater now. Every now and then ill swing at a fly and hit nothing just to find out its the floater in my eye!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I've got a floater in my right eye also. hope ya get to feeling better soon.


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

WOW, that is some crazy stuff. Hope everything gets better and they figure out a way to fix it permanent. Lasik might be the way to go, if it can fix the problem it might be worth the chance wearing contacts or glasses.


----------

